# Wellness Just for Puppy’s Dog Food



## dg (Sep 27, 2010)

My puppy loves the Wellness super5mix he devours it at feeding time and has a lot of energy. Thank you Wellness for a excellent dry dog food.


----------



## rescue_mom (Jan 10, 2011)

My two grown puppy loves the super5mix they love the taste and gives them a lot of energy and they are very healthy.
Thank you wellness for creating this kind of dog food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have never tried Wellness maybe I should in the future. I sure hope Tony's website comes up.


----------



## Bella Mia (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello Everybody
first of all I want to thank all the doggie-lovers that take their time to write about their experiences, concerns, opinions and comments and are able to help people like me asking for advise. 
I just got a chichuahua puppy, she is 5 months old, 5 1/2 pounds, when I got her they told me to feed her "royal Canin puppy 33" so I was doing that, she was normal and doing good on it, till I went online and seen the horrible reviews and ingredients it has, so i slowly introduce her to "wellness super mix just for puppies" in the beggining she would just eat the RC and leave the W grains behind till I slowly put her 100% in wellness and she would wait and roam around till she got hungry and had nothing else to eat, so she gave in and ate it, but that first day I notice a big change on her, her stools are quite soft, sometimes diarrea, and her smell change it's like a bad doggie odor and I gave her a bath 1 week ago, She doesn't go out on grass or gets dirty, she is mostly an indoor doggie, she doesn't have to many people around her and I don't have any kids, I Really try to be a good first time mom, I take care of her very well and try to keep her good and happy the best possible ways, I do not want to go back to RC, but I need to change her food, although she was doing good in it, I don't think I like the quality, I thought wellness was going to be great beacause it's wholesome and natural ingredients, but I think something in it is affecting her, could it be the salmon/fish in it? or maybe it's to rich? i just do not know, i called her vet and the assitant told me they like hills science and purina dog chow!!! but I read it's not good they only gave them 1-2 stars and both has bad ingredients, I don't mind spending some money on her food I just want the best for my little girl, as I would want for me or any of my family members or my friends, I am just so confussed  ... Any help, Any advice would be very welcomed ... thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Robin2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bella,

Which Wellness are you feeding? If it is the puppy one, you might try the Wellness Core as it is grain free and also use the canned with it as a topper sometimes. I am getting a poodle in a couple of days, and like you, have been researching different foods online and I really like the Wellness and will be trying it, starting with the puppy mix and using the canned as a topper. If I notice she is having any problems, I will then try Canidae brand of dry and also canned. I have ready many reviews that dogs usually love te taste, but then there are a few posts like yours that the dog has not liked the dry kibbles. Another one that seems to be good is Taste of the Wild. Hope that helps and I am hoping the Wellness works for her as I can get it locally.


----------



## Syd (Apr 6, 2011)

Severe diarrhea with this.


----------



## Leah1 (May 1, 2011)

Bella:

I have two Chichuahua pups as well, and one of them cannot digest Wellness food AT ALL, for it causes really soft stools/ diarrhea. I did a lot of research and found EaglePack for small breed puppies. Ever since, my Chichuahua's stools have become healthier, and has a lot more energy and her overall health seems to be wonderful! I am guessing she was allergic or had bad reactions to the gluten in Wellness. I definitely recommend you trying EaglePack! My other Chichuahua does great on Wellness, so it's turning into a pain in the butt feeding them different foods. I might just swith both to EaglePack. Hope this helped!


----------



## Rose4 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a rare breed 9 month old Coton deTulear. Her breeder gave me BilJac when I got her, but within a few months she started snubbing the food. When it was dustry when dry and when I added water it was a mushy mess.

The only reason she finished her bag of BilJac is because I started mixing it with Wellness Just for Puppy canned food. We have disconinued BilJac and she now enjoys Wellness canned food every evening and Blue Buffalo dry food in the mornings. She is active and happy. No potty issues and she has a beautiful soft coat.


----------



## Donyell (Mar 15, 2012)

I too have witnessed very soft stools from my puppy. I had read the reviews and switched my 5 1/2 month old shih-tzu to Wellness from Purina puppy chow because I read the ingredients (I gradually switched him off the food). Bailey (my puppy) also became constipated and was straining to use the bathroom and would only have very watery stools despite the strain with 1-2 drops of blood. Right now he's on a bland diet of cooked rice and boiled hamburger with an anti-biotic and stool hardener (Vet's Orders) but I am worried about once I switch him back to his puppy food Im not sure if Wellness made him sick or not. Is there anyway for me to find out if he is allergic to it? Since he has lost teeth and struggles on hard food I soak the dry food in water and wait for it to absorb (about 15 minutes) to make his food soft enough for him to eat. If he gets sick again tho I will read up on EaglePack. Also, it seems like he's really interested in his poo when he eats Wellness my bestfriend said he ate some of it while I was getting a poo-bag out. Does anyone know what this means? Or why he might have eaten his poo? I often catch him smelling it and say no but he's my first pet and I dont know if that is normal or not.


----------



## Larry_Hawley (Apr 29, 2010)

Bella,
I have been studying dog food for about 2 years. I have found that, especially with small breeds, that less is better. (ingredients that is). Also, as far as meat, that lamb is easier on a dogs digestive system than other meats and if you can find a food that has less of all the other ingredients that they have less chance for allergies. I am getting a toy poodle tomorrow and as soon as she is off her puppy food that someone else gave her I will start her on Innova red meat small bites. In Feb. when she is at 6 months. Hope this helps.
Larry


----------



## Todd2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Larry I respectfully, totally disagree. Orijen is THEEE best kibble made today and it contains quite a few ingredients. Innova has gone little south since P & G took over, they now are sourcing from inferior suppliers. EVO, would be a much better choice if you want to stay with a Natura Pet product. Regional Red made by Champion dog food is theee best dog food made today.

http://orijen.ca/products/regional_red/ingredients


----------



## honkytonky (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Donyell, Well dogs do eat poo. Its disgusting but thats one of my dogs favorite habits. He only eats the bouvier's poo so i have to run out quick and clean it up. There is little else you can do to prevent it. There are products at the store that promise to make the poo taste bad, but I'm pretty sure it tastes bad to begin with. Wellness is a great food but a little expensive. The same company makes Eagle Holistic Select and its great and you get a lot for your money. I put a spoonful of canned food on the kibble to get them started and then they gobble it all up.


----------



## Todd2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dogs eat their own poo, because they are lacking something in their diet. Vittys,,, came straight from my vet. I had a dog years ago who did that. Started adding vitamins to his diet and after awhile he quit.
Wellness has had to many recalls for my blood.

https://www.google.com/search?q=wellness+recall&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## honkytonky (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Jimmy, I will try vitamins. All my dogs go out in the yard and eat dirt too. I am guessing minerals in there. Its mostly clay. Can you recommend a good vitamin for dogs?


----------

